# What should I be visualising in Session 2?



## precarious_me (Apr 12, 2012)

In session 2 of Mike's program, I'm not sure if I should be visualising the visualisation for a person suffering constipation or a person suffering diarrhoea. My IBS has generally been on the D side, but since having to share a restroom with other people I go less often than I would at home. I go to the bathroom between 3 and 6 times a day, but after I go I never feel totally empty, and this has lead to me feeling backed up when I sit down, to the point where I feel so heavy inside that it affects my concentration and breathing rhythm. This only happens when I sit down. When I stand up or lie down I'm not very bloated at all and it doesn't affect me. I'm not sure if I'm actually constipated, or if I have a normal amount of stuff inside me, but because I'm used to going to the bathroom so often, my bowel just isn't used to having a normal amount of waste inside it, as it's used to being pretty much empty all the time. So should I be visualising what IBS-D patients visualise, or what IBS-C patients visualise?? If my hypothesis on why I'm feeling "backed up" is correct, I guess I should do the IBS-D visualisation, but I'm not sure what exactly my symptoms correspond to. I think I go to the bathroom too often for it to be considered C, but as I said, incomplete evacuation is a problem, so I'm not sure what exactly I'm suffering from at the moment :/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - basically this support board is for general questions and support, but specific personal treatment suggestions regarding the program should be asked via the healthyaudio.com contact page. Folks who are also doing the program need a 'clean' perspective and reading about other individual's perceptions will color their experience.The short answer however, is to not think about it at all - just listen to the session passively - let the words just wash over you - don't actively think it through - the message is going to your subconscious mind, not your active thinking mind. I know this seems counterintuitive to not 'do' anything with the visualizations, but that is pretty much what you do - nothing but listen. It is sort of like when you are listening to the radio in the backround, and when you hear a song you like, or a comment that you are interested in, you perk up and clue into it - well, the same way, you are just listening and your body and brain will know what is appropriate for your own situation. Don't be worried about whether the concern is D or C or anything else - the suggestions will apply to whatever is needed, you dont have to think it out.Also, regarding feelings of what is inside of you - IBS patients are very much aware of gut feelings - called visceral hypersensitivity - most people dont really notice on a day-to-day basis all the feelings we do. Dont be too concerned about if you are full or empty or any of that - I know it can be hard to not think about it - but just dismiss it as it happens and just think, my body will know what to do. The more you think and try to second guess what is or is not happening in your body, the more you are just reinforcing the IBS situation. Believe me, I know this is not easy at first - but as you progress along your thought pattern will change from : oh no, here it comes again, I wonder if I am backed up, I wonder if I will have D all day, etc. TO - ok, a little blip, not feeling well or I have D now, but this will pass soon and I will be Ok - and eventually to - gee, I havent had IBS in a while!If you need further support, let me know, and I can email you privately - is the email you submitted when you registered current? Alternatively you can PM me, but taking it to email would be simpler - or do the contact page. That way I can be more specific and not color other folks perceptions with your experience.Hope that helps! All the best to you.


----------



## precarious_me (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for the info, Marilyn







My e-mail address is still current, however I haven't been checking it that often as most people I know correspond with me through my uni e-mail nowadays. Will go check it now though and make a habit to check it daily


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - I just sent you an email so if you need my support in the future, you can contact me there!All the best to you - there IS hope!


----------

